# how much are my "owned" HR10s worth right now on Ebay?(or anywhere else)



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

how much are my "owned" HR10s worth right now on Ebay?(or anywhere else)


----------



## taj2 (Aug 18, 2003)

Probably somewhere around $250 and $300 on eBay.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Prices are varying widely right now-- while I've seen them go for as little as $200, I sold one last month for $540.


----------



## jhillestad (Jul 13, 2004)

weaknees is selling units for $1200.00 not even upgraded!

http://www.weaknees.com/hd-tivo.php

I would say $350 to $450 would be expected.


----------



## Mr_Bester (Jan 27, 2007)

I got $285 for one of mine and $207 for the other. I sold these 2 weeks ago.


----------



## roosterfish (Aug 8, 2006)

There are several for sale at amazon.


----------



## ProStreet (Jan 22, 2005)

I just picked one up on e-bay for $232.50 last week, but I think I got a good deal.


----------



## Doright (Jan 10, 2002)

Leila said:


> how much are my "owned" HR10s worth right now on Ebay?(or anywhere else)


Just go to e-bay and check.
Sort items by "ending soonest" and you'll see about 25 come up ending within a day or so.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

That really won't do much good; that'll only show what the auctions are at now, but the final price could be much higher. For a better estimate, check the "complete listings" button in the left column after doing the search to see what recent HR10-250s have closed at.


----------



## Doright (Jan 10, 2002)

David Platt said:


> That really won't do much good; that'll only show what the auctions are at now, but the final price could be much higher. For a better estimate, check the "complete listings" button in the left column after doing the search to see what recent HR10-250s have closed at.


Even better....


----------



## pesos (Mar 23, 2003)

i sold mine for $299 (buy it now). I've got two non-HD directivos if anyone is interested, one upgraded one not lol.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Oct 25, 2003)

jhillestad said:


> weaknees is selling units for $1200.00 not even upgraded!
> 
> http://www.weaknees.com/hd-tivo.php
> 
> I would say $350 to $450 would be expected.


I didn't believe you so I clicked, and you are right?

Is that for real? What the heck????????????????


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

I found one on craigslist out of sanfransico for 199 that is still for sale 
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/ele/304338162.html


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

How much are they going for if you include the drive bracket with two 250GB drives installed and also the original drive. I have three HR10-250 boxes and one has been disconnected for a couple of months. if I can get a really good price it might be incentive to just go ahead and sell my other two boxes with the same configuration and finally dump DirectV completely.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

jhillestad said:


> weaknees is selling units for $1200.00 not even upgraded!


I think someone needs to tell weaknees they where down to $399 RETAIL when DTV pulled them. And there's at least on shop that still has brand new ones in the warehouse... or that's what they claim. We'll see when my new one arrives  It's not on their main or sub-pages, but if you click the right path, it'll take you to a page for the HR10-250 for $399.

(I'll name the company if they really do send me an HR10... after I order a second one  The "test case" is replacing a mostly dead DSR6000 that likes to forget all it's channels... to the point of needing to be re-hit.)


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

They aren't even new, they're "refurbished." But you do get free shipping. 

COMPLETE DirecTV HR10-250 HD TiVo
30 Hours of HD Recording Time, 200 Hours of SD Recording Time. Six Months Parts and Labor warranty from weaKnees. Refurbished.
$1199.00 - IN STOCK! FREE SHIPPING!*



jhillestad said:


> weaknees is selling units for $1200.00 not even upgraded!
> 
> http://www.weaknees.com/hd-tivo.php
> 
> I would say $350 to $450 would be expected.


----------



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

They set their price based on what they pay for them and what they believe the market will bear. If you think it's too much, don't buy from them. If their sales decline, I'm sure they'll rethink the price point.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

MisterEd said:


> They aren't even new, they're "refurbished." But you do get free shipping.
> 
> COMPLETE DirecTV HR10-250 HD TiVo
> 30 Hours of HD Recording Time, 200 Hours of SD Recording Time. Six Months Parts and Labor warranty from weaKnees. Refurbished.
> $1199.00 - IN STOCK! FREE SHIPPING!*


I've got one on eBay right now that's currently selling for 99 cents!  You will have to pay for shipping, however!


----------



## mattnboise (Jan 8, 2001)

Hmm... I have a brand new Hr10-250. 
New in the box. Never was used.
Sealed access card. 
Bought it about 7 months ago.

Just never got around to activating it, was 
thinking about using as a spare.

What do you think that would fetch?


----------



## ChofuHS (Apr 15, 2004)

mattnboise said:


> Hmm... I have a brand new Hr10-250.
> New in the box. Never was used.
> Sealed access card.
> Bought it about 7 months ago.
> ...


I am interested in it. I plan to put one in reserve when I add a larger hard disk. Used and like new used seem to be fetching about $200 to $300 now, plus or minus on eBay. A real glut of them on the market right now.I'd pay a nice price though if you are serious in selling it.


----------



## ChofuHS (Apr 15, 2004)

beartrap said:


> They set their price based on what they pay for them and what they believe the market will bear. If you think it's too much, don't buy from them. If their sales decline, I'm sure they'll rethink the price point.


After the stunt they pulled during the initial release by gouging folks, I would never buy from them again.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

My HR10 has now been bid up to $75 as of this morning! Was hoping to get a few more $$ than that, since I included some extras (2nd remote, diplexer, etc.). I'm not gonna spend it all in once place, that's for sure!


----------



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

ChofuHS said:


> After the stunt they pulled during the initial release by gouging folks, I would never buy from them again.


So it sounds like you did buy from them. You must have thought that whatever you were buying was worth what you paid, right? A fair price is set when a willing buyer and a willing seller, neither under duress to make the purchase/sale, agree on a price. Were you under duress to make the purchase?


----------



## dwette (Oct 22, 2003)

I sold two used ones on Craigslist for $250 each. Both sold within a couple days of listing. The second was a leased unit that D* said they didn't want back. The buyer had trouble activating it initially, until I called CS and got them to change it to "owned" status.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

dwette said:


> I sold two used ones on Craigslist for $250 each. Both sold within a couple days of listing. The second was a leased unit that D* said they didn't want back. The buyer had trouble activating it initially, until I called CS and got them to change it to "owned" status.


One sold on eBay yesterday for $699, with no extras! I'm kind of jealous, because mine, with 2 remotes, HDMI cable and diplexer looks like it will go for less than half of that.  /steve


----------



## i_be_broke (Feb 16, 2006)

I've been lurking on Ebay/Craigslist for about a month for second unit. Just picked up an owned one with a working HDMI for $205 on Craigslist.

It probably could've been a little more or less (+/- 40) if I was impatient or was willing to take a risk on a questionable unit.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Mine just went for $355. After eBay, PayPal and UPS fees, about $300 to me. It really was clean as a whistle, with an extra remote, diplexer and HDMI cable included... maybe $75 in extras, so I feel like I got a decent price and my buyer got a deal as well. Win/win.

Sure wish that $699 buyer had bought mine, tho! 

/steve


----------



## Yo1 (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a HR10 down in my basement collecting dust.I have HDMI and all other cables to go with it .I also have a 3LNB dish looking for a home.I wonder what I can get for these?


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

cramer said:


> (I'll name the company if they really do send me an HR10... after I order a second one  The "test case" is replacing a mostly dead DSR6000 that likes to forget all it's channels... to the point of needing to be re-hit.)


That'd be Value Electronics (http://www.valueelectronics.com/hdtv.htm) And it does appear to be "new" -- as in "sat in a warehouse for a few years". It took 22min on the phone with DTV to get it switched on and "owned" -- they were busy tonight. (FWIW, it really is replacing a dead DSR6000. Neither tuner will say tuned and half the now playing list doesn't display, but they will all play -- even if the guide data won't display. And no, it's not the hard drives.) They still have 3.1.5f on them, too.

(Interestingly, "OTA only" is an option during Guided Setup. So, these things are useful even after DTV completely drops them.)


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

FYI to potential sellers, I just hooked-up one of my old HR10's at my sister's house, and D* activated my old access card and added it to her existing D* account with no problem. /steve


----------



## ChofuHS (Apr 15, 2004)

beartrap said:


> So it sounds like you did buy from them. You must have thought that whatever you were buying was worth what you paid, right? A fair price is set when a willing buyer and a willing seller, neither under duress to make the purchase/sale, agree on a price. Were you under duress to make the purchase?


Huh? Nice detective work, lol. I bought from the Good Guys when they first came out. No, but I did get a letter from Weaknees, and wrote them back that they were above MSRP and I and others would remember. So, no, I did not buy from them. I would pay above MSRP for some items, but not when I was able to get this from other sources. You conclusion is laughable Sherlock. What I had previoulsy bought from them was two upgrades to standard TiVo units, thus I felt I was a returning customer who they were trying to gouge. This Forum was buzzing with others who were upset at Weaknees and many others said they won't deal with them again, me included.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

sluciani said:


> FYI to potential sellers, I just hooked-up one of my old HR10's at my sister's house, and D* activated my old access card and added it to her existing D* account with no problem. /steve


Did you ask the CSR if it was entered as owned? Because when a CSR activates a system, it defaults to leased. You have to get transfered to the access card people to get that changed. Good luck with the CSR crapshoot. *grin* (I don't know how to get to those people directly.)


----------



## ChofuHS (Apr 15, 2004)

Well OP, to answer your original question, how much is the HR10-250 worth? I just bought one for $280, four months old.

Your original post got me thinking about these and I wouldn't have bought one without your question. I'd still buy another for that price. Now off to get an upgrade of at least 1 TB. Yum, all the HD I could ask for in THREE HR10's. I just can't see going with D*'s until they are much improved. Dang D* should NEVER have gone away from TiVo. As I've said three years ago and running, TiVo has not been properly marketed. Oh well, I do love my TiVo! If and when D* ever makes my units obsolete, they better have a better option than they have now, or it is back to Comcast cable. A shame.


----------



## dagojr (Jan 9, 2004)

i just put two of them in storage today, i miss the tivo ui but too slow.


----------



## anonymuse (Nov 27, 2005)

Put the following in the search field: direct* HR10
Click search.
Select "Completed Listings" check box
Click "shot items".

That will give you the last 2 weeks history.

This is what I found for the last 2 months from my marketplace subscription:

Avg. Sold Price $246.02 
Sold Price Range $5.00-$895.00 

Avg. Sold Buy It Now Price $184.06 
Sold Buy It Now Price Range $5.00-$895.00 

Avg. Start Price $77.67 
Start Price Range $0.01-$1,275.00 

Avg. Shipping Cost $9.99 
Shipping Cost Range $0.00-$50.00 

Completed Items 1,316 
Sold Items 618 
Avg. Bids per Item 9.51


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

cramer said:


> Did you ask the CSR if it was entered as owned? Because when a CSR activates a system, it defaults to leased. You have to get transfered to the access card people to get that changed. Good luck with the CSR crapshoot. *grin* (I don't know how to get to those people directly.)


Since March of last year, all equipment added to an account is leased. The unit I hooked-up at my sister's was "purchased" at Circuit City last year, but added as leased to my account and now leased to her account. /steve


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

sluciani said:


> Since March of last year, all equipment added to an account is leased. The unit I hooked-up at my sister's was "purchased" at Circuit City last year, but added as leased to my account and now leased to her account. /steve


You mileage may vary on this. I added an HR10-250 purchased through craigslist in October of last year, and they added it as an owned receiver with no problem. I even called back a few weeks later to confirm.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

David Platt said:


> You mileage may vary on this. I added an HR10-250 purchased through craigslist in October of last year, and they added it as an owned receiver with no problem. I even called back a few weeks later to confirm.


Good to know. Though this brings up another question I always wondered about:

_Owned or leased, what difference does it make?_

The way I see it, you can still re-sell a leased one, if they don't want it back (they didn't in my case). And I believe they'll replace a defective unit at no charge if it's leased. (Maybe only if you're in the service plan if you own and you're out of warranty.) And if you're not a DirecTV customer, the unit is not usable as a stand-alone OTA DVR.

What am I missing? What advantages are there to owning? /steve


----------



## dwette (Oct 22, 2003)

sluciani said:


> Good to know. Though this brings up another question I always wondered about:
> 
> _Owned or leased, what difference does it make?_
> 
> The way I see it, *you can still re-sell a leased one, if they don't want it back* (they didn't in my case). ...


Same with me, but when I sold my leased unit, the buyer couldn't activate it until I called CS and got them to change the unit's status to _owned_.


----------

